# Environmental Police Exam 2020?



## ArthurK0520 (Apr 20, 2020)

Any word on if the EP’s are gonna put out a test in 2020?


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

2020 Environmental Police Officer A/B Exam


----------



## Tailon630 (Jan 17, 2017)

Any one know where to find their salaries, starting, education, stuff like that?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'd be much more concerned with knowing things like the very basic difference between _Pseudopleuronectes americanus _and the similar _Paralichthys lethostigma. _ Then you should be familiar with the concept of sexual dimorphism as it relates to the native species of waterfowl in the commonwealth. If you think I'm kidding you, or these terms are over your head, you might as well not even bother taking the test.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Do they have a age limit? Education incentive? Top step?


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

https://www.mass.gov/doc/unit-5-cops-collective-bargaining-agreement/download


----------



## Slumlord (Oct 25, 2020)

Anyone take the 2020 Environmental Police exam? Thoughts.... I made 600 flash cards from the reading list and a total of 18 were on the test. 
Animal calls are often used while hunting, which animal makes a call to indicate feeding? Deer rattle, Duck “chuckle”, turkey gobble, Elk “bugle”
Answer: duck chuckle

Was able to write 45 questions from the test


----------



## Slumlord (Oct 25, 2020)

After the 2019 EPO exam, how long until the scores were posted?


----------

